# Looking for Crew



## Grady-fan (Sep 24, 2008)

I am looking for a crew of two to get out fishing from freeport this weekend Aug 21st . Looking to share cost . 30 ft boat, 60 miles out , Let me know if you are interested, I will provide further details.

Thanks, Jorge


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Jorge please contact me, i'm up for the trip.


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

I might be up for it. No gear though, but do have $$$ to split costs and experience.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am very interested here...I have rods and $$$$ let me know the details. Went out last weekend caught 5 kings and 5 Spanish mackerel...had a blast I have 2 maybe 3 ready for a trip let me know thanks


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

For future reference, what should one expect the cost to be, on average, for a 30 to 60 mile (one way out) trip, cost split 3 ways? I realize it varies but just an average.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Figfarmer, you are probably looking at $175 - $200 each.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Cru. I fiqured at least that much.


----------

